# Ozone in Planted Tanks?



## Tim Trabue (Feb 5, 2011)

Is anyone on the forum using Ozone to improve water quality in freshwater? I live in China and use tap water (not potable). My ORP controller reads a fairly constant 290.

I change about 25% of the water weekly and I inject CO2 during the daytime currently controlled at PH 6.7. Dkh is 6.8. Plants are flourishing but the fish are struggling with the lower PH.

Is there a benefit for the inhabitants? What other water parameters would be affected if I added ozone?

Tank is ~400 Liters. Photoperiod is 6 hours.


----------



## Razorworm (Jul 24, 2011)

This is an interesting question. I know reefers use ozone and since I started using it in my hot tub, I hardly ever add chlorine.


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

Ozone reduced organic contaminants...I think your issue is probably a combination of metal contaminants and organics. I don't really think it'll help. Ozone is something very hard to control. Too much and you kill your fish too little and it does nothing.


----------



## Mxx (Dec 29, 2010)

You might wish to check out this link, which had a lot of detailed information about ozone systems. http://forum.simplydiscus.com/showthread.php?84121-Ozone-Sytem-Overview


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

UV sterilizer might help.


----------



## jasonpatterson (Apr 15, 2011)

What problem are you trying to correct? Do you know why your tap water isn't potable (i.e. what contaminants it has?) A pH of 6.7 isn't particularly low for most freshwater fish, though there are certainly exceptions.


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

this article may help you understand water quality in terms of ozone or the oxygen reduction potential of your aquarium.

http://www.americanaquariumproducts.com/Redox_Potential.html

there are certain elements that will help with redox, and some that will hurt it.. prime helps, and uv sterilizers will also help.. turn on a UV in a tank full of organics and redox agents.. water will cloud instantly but within a day it will be nice and sparkly so to say..


----------



## Tim Trabue (Feb 5, 2011)

thanks all for your comments and advice. After following the two links it looks like maybe a little more than I want to tackle right now. I am still fine tuning the Co2 controller and ferts.

Maybe later this year? If I do....I will let you all know the result....

Right now getting ready for three weeks in the US for home leave..... Hope I still have a tank when I get back


----------



## Tim Trabue (Feb 5, 2011)

Sorry.... forgot to add. I have no idea what the contents of the water is..... No water report available here that I can find. I am limited to the data I get from test kits that I bring in with me and the PH/ORP controller.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

If your tap is non potable I would look into RODI filtration.


----------



## Abrium (Jan 7, 2011)

RODI filtration is taxing to the water supply and expensive to start. I'm not saying its not an option but RODI always has a start up cost associated that both freshwater gurus and reefers do not like.


----------



## Abrium (Jan 7, 2011)

I would like to know the results of the ozone additive.


----------



## fresh.salty (Jul 2, 2010)

Not sure RO/DI would get me to drink water that wasn't safe to drink going in. I'd be concerned with bacterial levels and such. We are use to taking water already safe to drink and making it better.

When I reach in my tanks now my only poop concern is from the fish. lol


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

i'll be honest.. tap water filtration plants use bacteria as their primary filtration method and chlorine to kill off whats left.. my tank has the same bacteria and so does yours..

I'd drink my tank water if i didn't use it to water my plants... all the bacteria is weighted since it is full and stays on surfaces.. the water will have a fertilizer/ dirt taste to it but is otherwise safe... unless u have parasites and such in ur tank or sick fish


----------



## fresh.salty (Jul 2, 2010)

Couple health studies have been done in other countries that show a high level of occurrence of Salmonella in LFS and hobbyist tanks. I'm not afraid of my water but I sure wont drink it.

The OP is in China and and if officials say it's non-potable I'm going to believe them.


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

ah yeah i get a little sidetracked sometimes.... salmonella? i'm afraid of it for some people. personally it doesn't scare me. i've eaten all the things that are supposed to give it to you.. raw or undercooked veggies... wow all the time, etc


----------



## Abrium (Jan 7, 2011)

HD Blazingwolf said:


> i'll be honest.. I'd drink my tank water if i didn't use it to water my plants...


I'm dedicated... but not as dedicated as THIS guy! I guess my destiny is to always be the padawan and never the jedi because I would have to have no other option laid before me before I drank my tank water and I put honest effort into keeping my water pristine because I know I am the sole provider of the quality of life those animals have but... I am not drinking it.

I'll tell you what blazingwolf lets make this fun, I like a good gentlemen's wager. You make a clip for youtube and name it "You owe me 50 Abe" and in that clip take a *pint* glass and fill it to the rim out of your tank and drink it and I'll paypal you 50 dollars. You have to drink the whole thing and in the clip I want the complete tank and you so we know there isn't any funny business... You game?

In this economy 50 bucks is 50 bucks and could help hehe.

And the plot thickens.

Abe


----------



## fresh.salty (Jul 2, 2010)

HDB...

There's a company with a bunch of ground turkey looking for a buyer. I'm sure you could get a good deal on it. lol

I think this thread has lived long enough.


----------



## Abrium (Jan 7, 2011)

> I think this thread has lived long enough.


I agree, but there isn't anything wrong with livening up a thread with some antics and playful banter. Its good for community moral and strengthens TPT bonds.


----------



## Mxx (Dec 29, 2010)

I'd be keen to watch blazingwolf drink his own tankwater. However, I think that Mycobacterium marinum or Fish Tuberculosis bacteria as it is known, would be something more dangerous to consider, as it is actually a common danger which humans can contract from fish.


----------



## Abrium (Jan 7, 2011)

Yeah, lets not do this if anyone is going to get hurt. I don't feel like having to go sit in a room and explain how this all unfolded with anyone that starts their name with "The Honorable..." hehe


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

the list of diseases i just googled


im not gonna lie.. after reading that. kinda scared
but im kinda game

give me a day or two to think about it?

i do believe that the tank creates clean drinking water but... there is that risk factor involved which is part of living as a human.. please understand why im scared.. 4 years ago the video would already be there. HOWEVER being a DAD changes things.. i have to think of. well if i do get sick.. is 50 bux gonna cover my missed work time?
DO i think ill get sick. nope.. its that "what if"


----------



## Mxx (Dec 29, 2010)

Kind of a pointless risk, and not one that would necessarily provide an adrenaline rush to make it worthwhile like jumping of high bridges does...

Kind of a pointless risk for me to still be starting my siphon by mouth as well, but the stupid replacement siphon bulb I just received doesn't work either...


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

LOL i have tasted my tank water that way.. happens a lot actually.. my siphon tube is very short..

i actually ate a detritus worm that way.. that was gross


----------



## Abrium (Jan 7, 2011)

Sure man, You have until say Sunday night at midnight to send me a PM. If you decide to go forward we'll make a public thread in the gen. discussion portion of the forum, deal? That is where you will have to post the link to youtube showing you doing it. 

And the game is on!


----------



## Abrium (Jan 7, 2011)

And I feel you... I'm a father of 4. I just haven't completely matured yet otherwise I wouldn't be involved in something like this hehe.


----------



## Abrium (Jan 7, 2011)

And of course you understand if you do this THAT movie will become part of my signature block and live in imfamy!!


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

HAHA noted.


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

I came down with diarhea for 3 weeks after drinking a mouth of tank water. Just cause it looks nice doesn't mean it's good for you.


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

I wasnt basing it off looks.. if that where the case men and women would have trouble with each other.... ohh wait they do lol! Looks can be decieving. However i believe that the bacteria in the tank otherwise break down the fish poop into relatively safe forms. Im not worried bout the poop. Its fish disease. Im not even worried about salmonella. The one on the list that scares me is vibrio

Iv e even had fish tb on my right arm before.. didnt know what it was until i read that article actually. I just knew i got it from my tank. I thought it was a parasite.. anyways. It lasted 3 days with mild itching


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

Aside from the dubious practice of drinking tank water, can ozone even exist in organic laden water? Wouldn't O3 oxidize anything, including chelators, in the water on contact and be converted back to O2?


----------



## Mxx (Dec 29, 2010)

audioaficionado said:


> Aside from the dubious practice of drinking tank water, can ozone even exist in organic laden water? Wouldn't O3 oxidize anything, including chelators, in the water on contact and be converted back to O2?


So far as I've read Ozone won't last for long, but if it does manage to get into your tank's water then that's a serious problem as it will also be oxidizing the skin and gills of the fish. The idea is to keep it restricted to within the reaction chamber until it has time to react with all the organics contained there, and then filter any remaining ozone out via a chamber with activated carbon as well before the water returns to the tank.


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

audioaficionado said:


> Aside from the dubious practice of drinking tank water, can ozone even exist in organic laden water? Wouldn't O3 oxidize anything, including chelators, in the water on contact and be converted back to O2?


I'm not sure about chelators. But that's very large possibility. I'm not too familiar with the way they work so I'll look into it. The important thing to know is that most minerals we put in that are chelated come out of chelation really quickly in the presence of our O2 rich, heavily lighted tanks.


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

i would say it works on the same principle as medicine.. too little and it does nothing, too much and it kills everything.

lightning creates ozone. (its why it smells fresher after a lightning storm) we are not dead.

in the right concentrations i'd say it's perfectly acceptable. i've thought of doing it to my tank just for experimentation sake.

also ozone cannot be filter out by carbon.. that's like saying carbon filters out oxygen...


----------



## fresh.salty (Jul 2, 2010)

It's considered a must to run the effluent through carbon before it enters the tank or sump. You're not directly removing the ozone (I don't think) you're removing or breaking down other compounds that were formed that can be harmful such as bromate & hypobromite.


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

HD Blazingwolf said:


> i would say it works on the same principle as medicine.. too little and it does nothing, too much and it kills everything.
> 
> lightning creates ozone. (its why it smells fresher after a lightning storm) we are not dead.
> 
> ...


...
It can actually but in small amounts. Same with CO2...And yes the carbon is there to react with the ozone. C + 2 O3 → CO2 + 2 O2...It's chemistry bro. Please do some research before you blurt out wrong information that could lead to monetary loss...you MUST use carbon post ozone or you WILL kill your livestock. It's VERY VERY toxic. More toxic than say Chlorine gas. Also you have to make it so that 0 to very little of the gas is let out of the reaction chamber. The stuff can kill YOU too. 

here: 


> To protect workers potentially exposed to ozone, U.S. Occupational Safety and Health Administration has established a permissible exposure limit (PEL) of 0.1 μmol/mol (29 CFR 1910.1000 table Z-1), calculated as an 8 hour time weighted average


In other words .1ppm is considered dangerous to humans.


----------



## fresh.salty (Jul 2, 2010)

I ran ozone on a 500g SW system at my shop. I could tell when the carbon was depleted if I stayed in the room very long by the headache I'd get in a short time. lol


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

I used to sell ozone generating house air cleaners/fresheners. The instructions said to adjust until you just smelled a slight bleach smell. Even that was too much as they got into trouble with the GOV for too much O3 exposure. I adjust mine until I can barely smell it and then turn it down until I can't. Good for mold and cat box odor, but I don't want to inject any into my fish tank. Occasional UV irradiation of the water is as close as I'll venture and only if there is a problem like green water that requires it.


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

really? i will do research however i work in an industry where close proximity to ozone is constant. do i know what the range is.. nope.. but it permeates my senses. i can feel it in my body and i can DEFINITELY Smell it. .1 ppm is not a lot of something as small as an overcharged oxygen molecule.

safety administrations also say that c02 levels of 5000ppm or more are dangerous.. WHY ARE CLASSROOMS around 5000ppm c02?? i would think the school board and safety administrations would be going berserk.. the reason i go off topic. the actual safety limitation for natural occuring substances in this world is far lower than what is actually safe. IMO. for crying out loud. BREATHING in california will give u cancer. asbestos is now safer than the alternative they thoug hwas safer.. blah blah.. i dont think anyone knows what is safe in this world.

and as for ozone.. even the sun makes it.. it SURROUNDS YOU. you are breathing it now.
our bodies. aquatic and terrestrial life are designed to handle all sorts of pollutions and toxins to a certain degree.
ur fish will survive a small amount the same way they will survive some ammonia and nitrite which is a toxin and which is deadly. NITRATE is a toxin, at least to ur fish. just safe at acceptable levels...
Water can KILL YOU if you drink too much. also if u drink too much it can cause ur kidneys to form stones because ur peeing faster than the water can absorb the solids forming in ur kidneys.. EVERYTHING CAN KILL you in high enough concentrations..

is everything then toxic? so that's my point.. not that ozone can't or wouldnt kill fish but i doubt u have to have it filtered through carbon if done properly


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

i'd be willing to bet that ur UV creates a small amount of ozone too. especially in well oxygenated tanks


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

HD Blazingwolf said:


> i'd be willing to bet that ur UV creates a small amount of ozone too. especially in well oxygenated tanks


Yes but you suggested using Ozone without carbon. You were giving VERY bad information and advice. I would like to liken it to someone trying to DiY a UV sterilizer but not knowing to shield the bulb and going blind or killing their fish from burns. And yes UV is totally everywhere even at night and even when it's cloudy. The key is that you have to control it but the _way_ you control ozone is with carbon. 

So please attack me all you want just realize that when people come to an advice board they are looking for advice. And when you give bad(in this case very dangerous) advice you're just making things worse.


----------



## Mxx (Dec 29, 2010)

The following two paragraphs were the first two thing I found while googlizing ozone and carbon. In skimming this, apparently the ozone actually reacts chemically with the carbon, it's not absorbed. And those reaction change the structure of the carbon, eventually reaching hte point where carbon no longer has the chemical capacity to react to it and is thus depleted and needs to be changed. 

_The catalytic decomposition of ozone (200-1600 ppm) to molecular oxygen was investigated over activated carbons in the form of woven fibre fabrics (ACF) or granules (ACG) at room temperature. The dynamics of carbon activity was characterised by two distinct regions. First the "high activity" towards ozone decomposition was observed, which was mainly due to chemical interaction of ozone with carbon. This interaction resulted in the formation of oxygen containing surface groups on carbon until saturation. Then the conversion was sharply decreased and carbons went to "low activity" region. The ozone decomposition to molecular oxygen takes place in this region following a catalytic route. The carbon activity in dry atmosphere was compared with the activity in the presence of water vapour and NOx Water vapour diminished the catalytic activity, but in the presence of NO, carbons were observed to be more active due to the change in the C-surface functionality. The surface functional groups were modified in two ways: by boiling in diluted HNO3 or by thermal treatment in He at temperatures up to 1273 K. The acid pre-treatment was found to increase the activity of carbons under the quasi steady-state, while the thermal treatment at 1273 K renders catalysts with lower activity. The ozone decomposition toward gasification of carbon producing CO, took place with the selectivity less then 25%. The catalysts were characterised by temperature-programmed decomposition of surface functional groups, X-ray photo-electron and IR-spectroscopy. Mechanistic aspects of the reaction are discussed.

AND 

Performance of filters for the removal of ozone at ambient concentration is characterized. The removal efficiency and pressure drop of 10 commercial filters—including 8 made of granule or powdered activated carbon, 1 activated carbon fiber filter, and 1 packed bed made of an ozone catalyst—were measured for an influent ozone concentration of 120 ppb at 50% relative humidity and 2.54 m/sec face velocity. Activated carbon filters can be very effective at ozone removal, although not indefinitely because chemical reactions of ozone and carbon change the carbon. Initial efficiencies of the 1.27-cm thick flat samples varied from 4.6 to 98.3%. Analysis of the structure and composition of the filters with scanning electron microscopy and X-ray photoemission spectrometry showed chemical reactions permanently changed the composition of the carbon and decreased the surface area. Consequently, removal efficiency decreased with use. Moreover, it was not feasible to regenerate the filters by simply removing them from ozone-laden air. Changes in relative humidity, from 20 to 80%, had no measurable effect on the performance of a granule activated carbon filter. However, because the rate of adsorption of water is faster and the pores are smaller in activated carbon fiber, efficiency of the fiber filter decreased when relative humidity was raised from 20 to 50%. A quality factor, equal to the ratio of a threshold breakthrough time and pressure drop, is used to compare filters. In general, those with higher carbon surface area per unit volume had higher efficiencies and greater pressure drops. Future work should address the removal of ozone in the presence of other gases._


----------



## Mxx (Dec 29, 2010)

In looking at eventually using ozone in planned monster tank for my living room, I'd also researched into the safety of it extensively as I certainly don't want to be poisoning my family with such. And ozone is not safe in any perceptible concentrations, and it should never be used without carbon. Any level of ozone which you can actually smell is in significantly higher concentrations for what is safe long term. Even ozone that you can't smell can be dangerous, but if you can smell it then that's a serious sign that your ozone generator is turned up way to high or your carbon isn't functioning as necessary. Exposure to even small levels of ozone can cause headaches, as well as a malady of other symptoms which I now can't recall. And it may even result in behavioral aberrations such as deciding to drink your tank's water. 

I'm still considering using ozone, but I'd certainly want to be very careful with it if it's used within an enclosed living space. I'd also keep the generator turned down to far below the level where I could smell ozone, and regularly change my carbon well before I can smell anything as well. 

The real problem with most commercial ozone systems is that there isn't nearly enough contact time between the ozone and water to achieve optimal results. Somebody was testing this and achieved the best results with a slow water trickle through I think a 100 foot coil of small diameter plastic tubing before the water passed through a long tube of charcoal, which kept the two in contact for at least several minutes which is far greater than that of any commercial systems. And the measurable difference it the performance of that system was vast.


----------



## MRoss (Aug 17, 2011)

I have used ozone, but only on large reef aquaria, and only to remove the "yellowing" compounds. The ozone output was introduced into a protein skimmer so that it was exposed to the water for a longer period and could oxidize "stuff" better. I say "stuff," because aside from increasing the oxidation/reduction potential, I did not know what else it would do for the tank. Ozone would rapidly oxidize nitrite to nitrate of course (which is why it should never be used on a new tank), but I don't know what else it would affect. Sure made the water crystal clear, though.

But that was before I read an article about adding ozone directly to a tank via an airstone to treat ich. I did that on a tank in my home, and darned if it didn't work. None of the fish seem affected by the ozone (though I don't remember the dosage now), and in fact, the fish that had the obvious ich infestation seemed to wallow in the water right above where the ozone-laden came out of the airstone. There was no evidence of ich after this treatment. I can't remember how often the ozone was used (this episode was about 25 years ago).

None of the fish seemed to have any ill effects, but none of the invertebrates in the tank liked it much. Most of the corals, and the two anemones that were in the tank began sloughing off large amounts of mucous until the ozone was turned off. I didn't notice any effects on any worms in the tank, but then most were bristleworms that spent most of their time in the gravel.

So, IMHO, I do not think that using ozone in a FW tank is useful, and more probably harmful, though I don't know what it would do to FW ich. 

As for the safety of ozone to one's family, I've never seen anyone I used the ozone around have any issues. OTOH, you shouldn't use a high enough dose such that you could smell it. 

FWIW,

Mike


----------



## MRoss (Aug 17, 2011)

HD Blazingwolf said:


> i actually ate a detritus worm that way.. that was gross


What is a "detritus worm," may I ask?

Mike


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

mr moss do a google search.

and jef.. i wasn't attacking anyone.
im just throwing a few ideas around


----------



## Mxx (Dec 29, 2010)

If you want to learn a good deal more about ozone then these three articles are a good start. - 

http://reefkeeping.com/issues/2006-03/rhf/index.php
http://reefkeeping.com/issues/2006-04/rhf/index.php
http://reefkeeping.com/issues/2006-05/rhf/index.php

The articles were a little inconclusive I thought in terms of detailing what exactly ozone does accomplish. It does seem to keep water quite clean and clear, (not so dissimilar to oxidizing powder making your laundry bright), and may very well help to hinder (not prevent) diseases in our aquariums. 

After reading a good deal about ozone my own hypothesis is that its most profound affect is in enhancing the tank's water parameters in regards to very complex matters of organic chemistry. So apart from just nitrogen, all the potential other byproducts produced from animal metabolism, (which we're perhaps not even fully aware of their effects or presence scientifically). will tend to be reduced to simpler forms which bacteria and plants can then fully utilise, via oxidization. I'm not going to say that ozone is necessary, or even that helpful for sure, especially if you're doing frequent water changes. But for me its use is potentially a matter of playing it on the safe side in terms of trying to achieve the best water quality.


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

like i said two posts back. i will do my research so for anyone to think im attacking or unwilling to learn something.. please understand. i will learn. i will correct my self if i'm wrong. but so far i still stand behind. if done properly. injecting low levels of ozone would not require carbon.. i will still research and thanks mxx for the links


----------



## Mxx (Dec 29, 2010)

HD Blazingwolf said:


> like i said two posts back. i will do my research so for anyone to think im attacking or unwilling to learn something.. please understand. i will learn. i will correct my self if i'm wrong. but so far i still stand behind. if done properly. injecting low levels of ozone would not require carbon.. i will still research and thanks mxx for the links


Actually you're entirely correct in that injecting low levels of ozone would not require carbon. But that would have to be at such as low level that there would be no real benefit for your tank.

Philips do just such an ozone generator - http://reefbuilders.com/2010/05/24/tropical-aquarium-purifier-philips-massmarket-ozone-generator/
But from the reviews I've read some time back, that produces about half a percent of the ozone produced by the more standard ozone generators aquarists use. The conclusions were that that level of ozone is so negligible that these units are next to worthless. And the unshielded ozone might nevertheless be doing more harm than good, to your fish and your family even if it wasn't outright dangerous, so in the way they're doing it I'd say don't bother. 

I'd previously looked into the non-carbon route myself actually. The way I was thinking that could perhaps be done would be to have the outflow from the ozone reaction chamber run through one or more very large fully sealed biofilters. These bio-filter should include denitrifying medium such as Seachem Matrix, in order to break down any bromate produced as a byproduct of oxidization, supposedly. And I say supposedly because I never got to the bottom of whether or not bromate is actually a real threat in any way. The biofilters might be in part sacrificial, as the ozone will be killing at least a fair bit of the bacteria in them, and maybe all of the bacteria. The idea would be just to ensure the ozone is exposed to enough organic matter before it gets anywhere near the fish or somewhere it could escape into the room's air. In the end I never figured out whether such a method would be a good possibility, but certainly no one was encouraging such an approach. Did I just in part contradict one of my earlier statements!?...


----------



## MRoss (Aug 17, 2011)

HD Blazingwolf said:


> mr moss do a google search.


I did. I have found, however, that asking folks in a forum such as this can result in better information than stumbling around in Google, and is usually more enjoyable.

Sorry to have bothered you.


----------



## fresh.salty (Jul 2, 2010)

Mxx said:


> Exposure to even small levels of ozone can cause headaches, as well as a malady of other symptoms which I now can't recall. And it may even result in behavioral aberrations such as deciding to drink your tank's water.


----------



## jccaclimber (Aug 29, 2011)

HD Blazingwolf said:


> really? i will do research however i work in an industry where close proximity to ozone is constant. do i know what the range is.. nope.. but it permeates my senses. i can feel it in my body and i can DEFINITELY Smell it. .1 ppm is not a lot of something as small as an overcharged oxygen molecule.
> 
> safety administrations also say that c02 levels of 5000ppm or more are dangerous.. WHY ARE CLASSROOMS around 5000ppm c02?? i would think the school board and safety administrations would be going berserk.. the reason i go off topic. the actual safety limitation for natural occuring substances in this world is far lower than what is actually safe. IMO. for crying out loud. BREATHING in california will give u cancer. asbestos is now safer than the alternative they thoug hwas safer.. blah blah.. i dont think anyone knows what is safe in this world.
> 
> ...


Look up the MSDS for table salt some time, it's a mutagen on some versions.


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

MR MOSS. i apologize for my short response. i was in a hurry.. and a detritus worm and a white worm are both very similar in the f act that they break down the mulm and leftover organics that make it into the substrate..


----------



## fresh.salty (Jul 2, 2010)

Did I miss the Youtube link?


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

haha salty no.. abe and i reached a mutual agreement in private


----------



## MRoss (Aug 17, 2011)

HD Blazingwolf said:


> and a detritus worm and a white worm are both very similar in the f act that they break down the mulm and leftover organics that make it into the substrate..


That's what I thought it was. I've seen them before but thought that they were more often found in over-fed tanks. Are you suggesting that they may be a desirable addition to a tank? If so, where to find them?

BTW, it isn't MR MOSS. It's Mike to you :smile:.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## anup (Dec 4, 2015)

*Red colour hairy*

Red colour worm found from supply water enters in tanks.How to cure tank water. Is ozone adding will be the cure or Install plant to purify the water before enter the tank, what is the solution.


----------

